# Need some advice on my career change into the computer field



## calnetworking (Sep 30, 2009)

I was laid off from my current profession, and I've always been around and enjoyed working with computers, but never pursued it as a career choice, (which I've always regretted). However, I'm finally planning to change that!

I'm interested in computer networking and currently I'm in a class at a University to get my Networking+ certification, and after this class finishes I'll begin 2 more classes to get my CCNA certification, (and also CCNET if I take the two tests, although I'm not sure if CCNET really helps with a CCNA cert). I'm also considering getting an A+ cert, although I'm not sure if I should pay for classes to do this or just get some books and study on my own. I was skimming through Exam Cram for A+ and the test questions in that book seemed incredibly easy to me, so I'm thinking I could probably self teach myself what I need to know and save some money. I'm not sure which direction would be a better idea, because I do want to learn what I should know and not just simply pass the test.

Right now the school I'm going to is being paid for, but if I go to the same school to get the A+ certification it'll cost me $900, (not counting the cost of the test). It's a 9 week coarse so that's a plus to me, but again I'm thinking maybe I can save $900 and just study on my own, what do you think? This is a University so the prices are naturally a bit high, but I'm curious what others think.

I'm also curious what everyone here can tell me about what I should expect when I get these certifications so I know what to expect when I start sending out resumes next year. As long as everything goes the way I plan, by next spring I should have *Networking+*, *A+*, and in the summer I should get *CCNET* and *CCNA*. What do you think a person with these certifications but no experience should expect? What should I expect as far as pay? 

I'm trying to set my expectations low, and I am just looking to get my foot in the door, but I do have rent to pay so I'd like to get a general idea if I can of what to expect. As long as I can pay my bills and do something I enjoy I'll be happy, but being laid off I want to know how much longer I need to be poor, lol.

Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry about the layoff but you'll be okay, just don't give up. Pls. see this link, I gave an advice to another member, I think it might help.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f30/a-whats-next-help-410519.html

For A+, you can do a lot of self studying online, a lot FREE materials that you can read; hardware is not that hard at all, but before you jump to networking you have to know hardware first. I took A+ first 12 yrs ago and it helped a lot then MCSE NT4 to MCSE 2003 and Exchange Admin can be a very good career for you too, it's very demanding right now.

I hope this helps. Goodluck to your career calnetworking and never give up!

RD


----------



## calnetworking (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm already doing the networking and I really don't think it will matter that I don't have A+ yet, like I said I was looking in a practice exam and was getting most questions right as it is so I think I probably know most of what's needed. There's a lot I don't know about computers, but I have built a few of my own computers on my own and replaced some drives, ram, stuff like that so it's not like I don't already have a decent grasp on the hardware. I've just never done anything professionally. But either way I'm hoping to get the A+ cert by next spring, (or earlier), be it through a college course or self taught, I'll get it one way or another. 

What I really want to know is what to expect about my job prospects with the certifications I listed above, but no experience? I'd like to get a job as quick as possible, and since I won't get the CCNET or CCNA certifications until next summer, I'm hoping maybe I can get something in the mean time with the Networking+ and A+ certifications which I should have by the end of this year, or next spring, (at the latest).

So I sort of have two questions regarding job prospects:


How hard will it be to find a job, and about what pay should I expect if I have just *A+* and *Networking+*?

How hard will it be to find a job, and about what pay should I expect if I have *A+*, *Networking+*, *CCNET*, and *CCNA* certifications?
I need a brutally honest reality check with what my expectations should be. At my last job I averaged $50k-55k a year but I really don't know much about pay wages in the IT field. I know with experience $55k should be no problem, but what about new guys like me?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you need my honest opinion, most fo the companies will be looking for more experience. You need to be versatile as well, meaning, you shouldn't just know hardware, software (MS Office Suite), networking will be a big plus, but networking is broad, knowing Exchange is a big plus, there's SQL, IIS and server roles as well. I would do volunteer works for your community such as schools and small businesses.
The pay will be depending on where you at and your experience. The IT salary right now has decreased because of the economy.
I tried changing my job about 2 yrs ago, it was easy, but I didn't like the offer, the commute is a bit far, didn't like the benefits, so you have to look on those areas too.
You may post your resume such as Dice and Craigslist. You may sign up in LinkedIn as well, someone actually contacted me there but I did not reply.
If you need certifications, honestly jump to MCSE, this will include everything. It's extremely hard to study but will be worth it at the end. Do not stop reading and studying even though you find the right job for you, you'll gonna need to be more resourceful, it is not going to end.....


----------



## calnetworking (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm actually planning on going for an MCSE certification or something similar after I get the CCNA, but it depends if I can get a job to help pay for all of this. I'd very much like to keep going to school as long as I can. I know a lot of people don't like going to school, but I'm the complete opposite. The only barrier between me and school is the cost and time, but as far as dedication goes that's not an issue.

Besides, college is filled with hot women, that's like the icing on the cake for a single dude like myself haha

Are there any useful sources for finding jobs specific to the IT field anybody can recommend? I don't know if there is anything similar to Hotjobs but for IT careers, but I figure I could probably answer my own questions by simply looking at what's out there in my area and seeing what they are seeking. After reading through some other threads I'm wondering maybe I should call some of these places up and see if they'd let me volunteer while going to school, I don't know how likely that could be, but it sounds like I'll need any experience I can get so it might not be a bad idea to consider.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would post resumes at Dice and Craigslist. You might think of signing up with LinkedIn as well.


----------



## vegetablevn (Aug 12, 2010)

2xg said:


> I would post resumes at Dice and Craigslist. You might think of signing up with LinkedIn as well.


Hi,

I do not agreed with you. Any way, your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.

Pls try to keep posting. Tks and best regards


----------



## vegetablevn (Aug 12, 2010)

vegetablevn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not agreed with you. Any way, your points of view make me thinking about some thing for my project.
> 
> Pls try to keep posting. Tks and best regards


Apart from that, you also can ref more resources at: *Career development*


----------

